# 12 Years Ago Today



## Kaitnbugsmom (Dec 4, 2003)

we lost our son to a traumatic accident, just a week after learning he was on his way....


----------



## kblackstone444 (Jun 17, 2007)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## gretasmommy (Aug 11, 2002)

So sorry. Time helps a little, but the wound is always there . . . . more raw on anniversaries.


----------



## Genesis (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm sorry.


----------



## queencarr (Nov 19, 2001)

I'm so sorry. Anniversaries are so hard.


----------



## amydawnsmommy (Mar 13, 2005)

I am so sorry Mama.









The anniversaries are the most difficult.

We always remember and long for our babies no matter how many years go by.


----------



## applejuice (Oct 8, 2002)

He lives in your memory and dreams.


----------



## heidsz (Mar 2, 2006)

I am so sorry for your pain. My prayers are with you.

Take care,
Heidi


----------

